# Trinidad line capacity question



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Bantam, the line capacity listed on the Shimano website does not seem to make sense to me. I believe that the TN16N, TN16, TN20, and TN30 all have basically the same gear box and side plate, but wider frame and spool for increased line capacity. However, the TN16N has more line capacity in power pro than the TN16 and less in mono. In addition, when I compare the TN30 to the TOR30 (again assuming these are very similar reels, except for cast rather than machined frames), The TN30 shows 1015 yd capacity for 50# power pro while the TOR30 shows 760 yd capacity for the same line. The relationship closes (but reverses) with 65 lb and 80lb line with TOR30 having slightly higher capacity. Bottom line is that I am looking for a deep drop reel. Chosen line is 50# power pro. What is the capacity of the TOR30 and the TN30 using this line? What is your opinion of these reels for deep dropping?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There may be some typos on the site. For some reason the line capacities are all acrewed up and no one can figure out how to fix it.

Here is the actual capacity of both the TN30 and TOR30.

*Mono- *25/420, 30/350 *Power Pro-* 50/1015, 65/515, 80/415

I think the Trinidad is the best all around offshore reel we offer. You can use it for so many different applications including deep drop. I might lean more towards the 40 for the deeper applications. How deep are you fishing?


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

It is quite a run to deep drop areas, so we do not make it very often, but 600-700 feet is normal.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You might want to go with the TN40 for that deeper water. I realize the 30 holds more than enough line, but the slower ratio of the 40 will make it easier on you after a day of reeling up over and over from those depths.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

The higher speed is the reason we have chosen to go with the 30 size reels. A "perfect" reel would have 4' of retrieve per revolution for cranking up when checking the bait and a lower speed for fighting a deep fish.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

TN30- 46" Per crank

TN40- 44" Per crank


----------

